# Peterson/Gough Memorial ride at Stevens Canyon



## Chucko (May 15, 2007)

Has anyone organized a memorial ride on Stevens Canyon Road yet? I'd like to be part of it.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe there is something in the works.

http://rememberingmatt.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

does any one know if he has dependents? Or if there's a fund set up we can contribute to?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

*An update on memorial rides & services...*

Marc Evans, Kristy's triathlon coach, is doing a memorial ride up Old La Honda.
Pace will intentionally be slow.
When: Sunday, March 16, 11am
Where: base of OLH

Kristy Gough memorial service will be held at 5 Rings Cycling
Coordinated by Dmitriy Badeka (President of 5 Rings)
When Sunday, March 16, 2pm
Where: 5 Rings Cycling Center
297 N. Amphlett Blvd
San Mateo, 94401
Website: www.5rcc.com

Kristy Gough memorial ride
When: Saturday, March 15, 2:30pm
Where: Woodside (exact location TBD)
Plan: Ride to Stevens Creek Canyon to site of the accident
Details: http://www.thirdpillarracing.com/memorialride.html


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

*From Third Pillar Cycling Team:*

Team Roaring Mouse Cycles and Third Pillar Racing Team are holding a joint
memorial ride this Saturday March 15th, to honor the lives of Kristy Gough and
Matt Peterson, our two teammates killed on Steven's Creek Canyon last Sunday
while on a training ride. We welcome friends, family, fellow cyclists and all those
whose lives have been touched by Matt and Kristy. Our ride will include a visit
to the site of the crash site for those to share their memories

When: Saturday, March 15th

Where: Leaving from Foothill College

12345 El Monte Road,
Los Altos Hills, CA 94022

Google map to location:http://tinyurl.com/2b6qvb

**We kindly request you do NOT drive out to the crash site during this time, as
we need to keep cars to a minimum in the area, given the road conditions.

Time: Meet at 2:30pm, ride by 3pm

Length: 30-45 minutes to the crash site. Base pace (ie, mellow). No drop.

Route:

Start @ Foothill College (Parking Lot #1, near the football stadium; see link
above for map)

– Left on El Monte

– Right on Foothill Expressway

– Continue on Steven's Creek Canyon

– Return

Route directions via Google: http://tinyurl.com/2pc8pf

*Press are welcome to attend, however we request respect during our ride. It
would mean the most to us if press were to accompany us on their bikes, as we
are all cyclists this week.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm confused by the directions/map. Isn't the ride along Foothill, as stated in the directions, and not on I-280, as indicated on the map?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> I'm confused by the directions/map. Isn't the ride along Foothill, as stated in the directions, and not on I-280, as indicated on the map?


Yes, it should be foothill. If the ride was on 280, you'd be having a lot more memorial rides the following weekend.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

This leads to another question:

I donated reading about this from CT. I don't know the route, I don't know the riders, but as with most of you, it resinated with me. Having said that, should there not be some general fund setup for all fallen cyclist who are hit by cars that people can contribute to. Also, there should be a repository of information on how to setup a memorial ride and how to work with local politicians to possibly alter roads and/or signs and to work with the local media to ensure they don't write stupid stuff like "riding two abreast, though legal, is dangerous."

USA cycling should maybe do this or league of american wheelmen, or whomever, but it should be done. We might not be all racers or recreational riders but we all ride bikes, ride them on the road and take our lives into our hands with the trust that drivers will obey the laws and observe common sense.

I would also suggest everyone take the time to read the excellent bicycling article, entitled Broken, I never read bicycling, but I picked it up while waiting for the train and it is an excellent article well better than most bike journalism and was worthy of any top-tier media outlet. The online version is here:

http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-3-12-16637-1,00.html


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> I'm confused by the directions/map. Isn't the ride along Foothill, as stated in the directions, and not on I-280, as indicated on the map?


Yeah, their google maps link is a little misleading, but it basically starts at the foothill college parking lot, and then heads down el monte, *past 280*, and they'll be making a right onto foothill.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks. Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Looks like I am in! Wear your roadbikereview gear pls.

francois


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Weather.com is predicting showers on Sat -- bummer: http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/95014?dayNum=2

K-Zero


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to say that cars have been very careful around cyclists these last few days. I live just off Highway 9 in Saratoga. I think permanent memorials would be a great idea. Not just for cyclists, but for pedestrians and people in cars, too. It would serve as a consistent reminder to take it easy on the road. Maybe the care that I've noticed over the past few days will translate into improved care long term.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Rain didn't stop the Tour, don't let it stop you. I wish I could make it but I'm taking the family to Disneyland.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Rain wouldn't stop Kristy or Matt. Throw a cape on a join the group. It promises to be a healing experience for all involved.

I've been in a serious funk all week. I went to Matt's memorial in SF tonight and I'm feeling an odd sense of relief.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

velogirl said:


> Rain wouldn't stop Kristy or Matt. Throw a cape on a join the group. It promises to be a healing experience for all involved.


I'll be there...little rain won't phase me after doing a century last year in Portland under record-breaking rain  I just wished this beautiful weather continued to the weekend, that's all.

See you soon,
K-Zero


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'll be there too, rain or shine.


----------



## Chucko (May 15, 2007)

Rain may not have stopped me... but rain and the flu, that's a different story.

I wish I could be there but I'm not feeling well enough to get on the bike. :mad2: :cryin: 

If you're going, please get pictures!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

man, I have a chest infection. I'll try and make it out there somehow.

fc


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

ibikergal and I will be there on the Red Tandem. I'll be the one with the Roaring Mouse jersey and mtbr shorts. 

We picked up a big box of wildflower seeds at Orchard Supply today. Carmen has bagged it all up and if anyone would like some to spread around, just see us.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Please leave the non-native plants in your yard. There's plenty of native wildflowers that'll
be coming up in a month or so.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> Please leave the non-native plants in your yard. There's plenty of native wildflowers that'll
> be coming up in a month or so.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll leave my non-native at home


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

My photos are here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide

My official count is 2500 cyclists. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178141659804859874"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R9x0Z5VR_eI/AAAAAAAAH9k/01emgCAjg5w/s800/IMG_3832.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178141788653878802"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R9x0hZVR_hI/AAAAAAAAH9w/Xa9Rf0RArPU/s800/IMG_3835.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178142265395248786"><img src="https://lh6.google.com/fcebedo/R9x09JVR_pI/AAAAAAAAH-Q/GIPZ1un1VhQ/s800/IMG_3843.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178142329819758242"><img src="https://lh5.google.com/fcebedo/R9x1A5VR_qI/AAAAAAAAH-U/vw36toLKPPU/s800/IMG_3844.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178149914732003106"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R9x76ZVR_yI/AAAAAAAAH_E/0zgFZOhmcdc/s800/IMG_3855.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178150004926316354"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R9x7_pVR_0I/AAAAAAAAH_U/lH9fOM-F_Sc/s800/IMG_3857.jpg" /></a>


<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178150030696120146"><img src="https://lh6.google.com/fcebedo/R9x8BJVR_1I/AAAAAAAAH_c/extJIcnEp7E/s800/IMG_3858.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178150168135073650"><img src="https://lh6.google.com/fcebedo/R9x8JJVR_3I/AAAAAAAAH_s/ex9QFh6S5LQ/s800/IMG_3861.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178150292689125266"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/fcebedo/R9x8QZVR_5I/AAAAAAAAH_8/hfUWRGdeAT0/s800/IMG_3863.jpg" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/3152008MemorialBikeRide/photo#5178150451602915250"><img src="https://lh4.google.com/fcebedo/R9x8ZpVR_7I/AAAAAAAAIAQ/SV_5_wvN770/s800/IMG_3865.jpg" /></a>


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

<embed src="http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1274171299" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1458147891&playerId=1274171299&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://services.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW! An impressive display of solidarity.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Great shooting as always Francis. I spotted a dude with a camera on the side of the street in RBR kit, and I was wondering if that was you. Glad you felt well enough to make it.

K-Zero


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

more photos:

http://picasaweb.google.com/derek.mau.99/MemorialRide2

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Photos by Ken Conley

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-8.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8547.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-8.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8484.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-1.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8506.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-1.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-3.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8517.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-3.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-2.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8511.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-2.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-5.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8535.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-5.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-9.html title="Memorial Site"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8555.JPG" alt="Memorial Site - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/memorial-site-9.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/ride-start.html title="Ride Start"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8464.JPG" alt="Ride Start - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/ride-start.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

<table border=0><tr><td><a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/mp-and-kg.html title="MP and KG"><img src="http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/media/Gough_and_Peterson_Memorial_Ride/500w/Copy of IMG_8585.JPG" alt="MP and KG - (c) Ken Conley"/></a></td></tr><tr><td align=right>Photo by <a href=http://kwc.org/cycling/photos/2008/03/mp-and-kg.html>Ken Conley</a></td></tr></table>

more here at ken's site.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

It was nice to see the huge turn out today, here's a few more photos.


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

A few more,


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is a good video by NBC 11

http://www.nbc11.com/news/15605508/detail.html?dl=headlineclick

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't think the turn out would be that high. Very impressive. All considering, I thought it went well.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

francois said:


> This is a good video by NBC 11
> 
> http://www.nbc11.com/news/15605508/detail.html?dl=headlineclick
> 
> fc


Another good video here by Mercury News: http://www.mercurynewsphoto.com/blog/2008/03/16/memorial-bike-ride/


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

this morning (Sunday) ride was canceled.


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

*A sad day*

Yesterday was one of those experiences that sends a shiver down your spine. Everyone was very respectful and there was a tremendous feeling of camaraderie amongst all the cyclists. I don’t know how many bikes there actually was but from the middle of the pack it seemed like there were bikes stretching out for ever in both directions. It is such a shame that it took a sad accident to bring together so many different cyclists from all backgrounds but it really does show what a solid cycling community the Bay area has. A sad day .


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

The memorial ride on Saturday was impressive--to see how many people were involved--that is a lot of support, and was unlike anything I’d ever seen. Although I did not personally know Kristi or Matt, I felt compelled to don the spandex and ride 24 miles north from the ass-end of San Jose in a constant headwind for the cause (I must admit it was my first ride in almost four weeks due to illness).


----------

